# Gas Cookers



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

After spending almost a month visiting almost every electronics store I can think of in Dubai, I've been unable to find a 90x60 electric cooker for a reasonable price. 3199 Dhs in Carrefour being the lowest which is far more than I want to spend on a cooker.

I've been told most people buy gas cookers, but as I don't have a gas supply, I'm wondering how it all works?

Presumably I'd need to buy a gas bottle. I can't see anywhere in my kitchen where I'd be able to store/hide one of these, am I supposed to keep it outside and run a tube through the wall or something? 

How long does a bottle tend to last and how much do they cost? Anything else I need to consider?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

does your building allow the gas cylinders? 
If yes, I then the first time cost is 4-500 Dhs for a cylinder, and each refill costs 100 Dhs approx. The only one I had, ours lasted for 10 months!! (but obviously depends on how much you cook). Also, our kitchen had a cupboard of sorts to keep the cylinder.
Nothing else to consider - just call up a guy (sorry, i dont have the number) and ask him to deliver. But do check if your building allows it, because even though gas cylinders are safe, they could be potential fire hazards


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you live in a villa, check if there is some sort of a safety box for storing your gas cylinder. Our cylinder is in the garage and like you mentioned, there's a pipe that runs through the wall.

We mostly cook at home and have a gas oven too, so our cylinder (medium sized one) lasts about 2-3 months. I have a couple of numbers at home and will pm them to you later if you'd like. The gas suppliers come and set up everything for you.

As for gas cookers, have you tried looking Lulu's? They are quite expensive although I don't understand why!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Those numbers would be good, thanks!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

We had a hell of a time finding a gas cooker too! They were either too cheap (quality wise) or too expensive (price wise) and sometimes both! You also have to be careful of those combo cookers that are gas AND electric. They can come in handy but often the oven is electric which can be costly to run here. In some apartments there is a cupboard next to where the cooker should be and there's a hole in the side for the hose. You could try e-max too but all in all, carrefour, plugins, sharafDG, et al have pretty much the same prices really.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's the electric cooker I'm having trouble finding, the 60x60 ones seem to be very cheap, and the 90x60 ones are very expensive. There seems to be plenty of reasonably priced gas ones around, I'd just rather not mess around with gas as I don't trust anyone here to hook it up properly.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

it is very easy to hook up dude if you're just going to use a cylinder but either way the guys who come and give you the gas cylinder do it hundreds of times per day and if it's central gas then the guys who deliver and hook your cooker up have also done it a dozen times per day.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be about The York Hotel....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

York Hotel only do hire purchase...

Took the plunge and bought a cooker yesterday. Any recommendations of a good gas man?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just curious if this thread is referring to a stove for the kitchen or a bbq outdoor gas grill? Curious to learn what gas cooker refers to.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

stove for the kitchen Jynxy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you


----------

